# Magic Powder Day - 2/28



## Euler (Feb 27, 2013)

I just got the approval from my boss to take tomorrow off.  I'm planning on heading to Magic for the day.  Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 27, 2013)

How much did they get?


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

Ugh its so hard this year! My wife is staying home but tutors kids at night.... tough for me to get the weekdays off


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Ugh its so hard this year! My wife is staying home but tutors kids at night.... tough for me to get the weekdays off



Bummer! At least you got one good powder day at Magic this year, better than most people can say.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 28, 2013)

I will be at Magic tomorrow for some sloppy seconds after I have a parent teacher conference.


----------



## octopus (Feb 28, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Bummer! At least you got one good powder day at Magic this year, better than most people can say.


 a good powder day at magic is something special. i always have a great time there


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> How much did they get?


I think the official was 10-14" which sounds about right. Hard to tell because it was starting to compact from the get go. Quite a few sheltered spots that were deeper, some less sheltered areas less so. Except on the steepest stuff, it had a bottomless surfy feel due to extremely high density which got progressively worse. First run down Goniff was the best run I've ever had in there, I'll say that much for it. Depending on how cold it gets tonight, they might do well to groom out anything they can for tomorrow...


----------



## Euler (Feb 28, 2013)

Car issues got in my way   Magic remains on my list of places I've never visited.  I did have fun making turns out the back door on my BC rig, though.


----------

